# Leaping off furniture?!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I know chi's are fragile and small so I have been taking extra care with Brody to make sure he doesn't hurt himself, but he has other plans!! A couple different times he has taken flying leaps off the couch, chair, etc.!!! I about had a heart attack!!! How do you train them to NOT do that?

He can be really sweet and loves to sit in your lap, but if he sees a kitty or one of the kids comes home, he will take a flying leap and run off to see them. I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself! So far, so good, but how in the world do you keep them from doing that? I don't want to restrict him to the floor. 

I know some of you sleep with your babies, how do you keep them from jumping off the bed???

Brodysmom


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If he is leaping off the furniture then he must be pretty confident. Has he hurt himself doing so ? If not then I wouldnt worry to much about it. If you are concerned then you can get a harness and teather him to you (attach the end of the leash to your belt loop or such) and just do not give him much lead so when he jumps he really cant do so. Does that make sense?

As for the bed, mine do not sleep with me so I have never had that issue but teathering him to you at night may also help. It may be that he is to young to be sleeping with him and trusting him at this time so you may have to opt for a crate until he gets older?


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

If my chis can't jump up on their own they are not allowed up. One slip can cost you really big money, or in some cases their bones are to small to fix so the leg has to be amputated, no couch, chairs or beds for my lot. My labs are not allowed on the furnature, so I see no reason for the chis to be up. I will usually sit or lay on the floor and play with them. They really love it when we have playtime.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

we have a bench that came with our bedroom set at the end of our bed, when we wanted carrera up we had her use that. possibly the steps they make for dogs to go up that are made for getting on furniture is what you need. 
example- http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751240


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

No furniture jumping for Dazy also! She jumped down one day and we have tile floors with persian rugs and there is not much cushion. She limped around very slight for a couple of days...scared me and I took her to the vets and she said it was just a sore muscle. But that is something we really need to watch. She was still trying to jump on furniture and I had to put a little wooden stretch gate acrooss the front of the couch and we have small cardboard boxes we place in our two chairs when we are not sitting in them. It doesn't look real nice to have all that junk in your livingroom but her safety comes first. We still have to keep an eye on her because you never know what the little weasel will think of next:-D


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm afraid he will get hurt when he jumps off and takes a running leap!~ He's still pretty little, but he just gallops off at full speed. He doesn't fear anything!! And he is so FAST! He will be sitting on my lap, perfectly fine and sweet, and then he hears something and BOING ... off he goes! I don't want him to break his little legs!! Crazy boy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey fell off the back of the couch and knocked herself out, it was very scary. I thought she broke her hip because she wasn't moving. 5 minutes later she was running around again.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I saw doggy steps at Walgreen's yesterday for $10.00


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey isn't allowed up on anything, unless we are around to hold him. He does lay comfortably & calmly next to me in my chair as well, luckily he has never tried to jump down. He hates to be away from me, when he is playing on the floor, he is never very far from me and always comes to me if he gets fearful. He is a Mommy's boy!

He likes to think he is a tough boy, but he really isn't. lol

He has doggy stairs, but the first time he climbed to the top and jumped off (tried to jump to me!).... they went away! LUCKILY he landed on the cats bed!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peek is flying all over the furniture. I do have those doggy steps for him to go up to the bed and come down again though. Our bed is really high.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I know how you feel. When Chico started jumping down I wanted to change my sofa for a lower one. lol 
I was so scared that he well get hurt. But Chico was fine. And when started to jump up the sofa or bed. Thats when i realized there was nothing to worry about from the start. 

*Brodysmom,* if Brody does it and don't get hurt. Than his fine.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol my guy loves to jump off our couch onto the carpet though. the first time he jumped off my bed which was 2 feet high...he screamed and cried but///that was also da day before he started to bark...interesting. when he jumps off the couch he's fine so i just let him be


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My little guy jumps up and down from the sofa himself, i have doggy steps but he doesnt understand what they are for. He if very confident and quite a sturdy little dog, his is 7 and a half pounds. I really worry bout it though, I dont what his joints to be damaged later in life and get arthiris or something, he impossible to stop though.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I understand what you mean when you say he's impossible to stop! That's just like Brody! He can take a flying leap off the couch or a chair in a heartbeat. No way I could stop him if I didn't already have ahold of him. Maybe he will slow down once he gets out of this puppy stage?? Silly boy.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with the rule, if they can get up by themselves then they can jump down. All three of mine can jump on and off the couch. All three of them will stand and wine for me to pick them up though if I'm sitting here, cuties. 

Only thing is Rosie sleeps next to me in bed and my bed is really high. I was worried she'd try and jump out of our bed so she was never let in it if we weren't right there but she has never tried. I think she's too scared to jump from it but you never know. I just don't put her in it until we are there.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chico jumps on and off our couch on his own...usually when he wants to snuggle next to us...but it scared me to death the first few times he wenting flying off. He can not and does not even try to jump off my bed because it is so high.

I've heard that their knees to come out of socket...especially on their back legs....sometimes it will pop back into place & sometimes they'll need to place a pin in it. This happened to my friend's yorkie and the vet said that it VERY common to happen to chis. That scared me too but my vet said that Chico's legs were very sturdy so he shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------

